
Show HN: The World’s First Logging Platform for Swift - sebastiank123
https://medium.com/swiftybeaver-blog/the-world-s-first-logging-platform-for-swift-25222bec387e#.6kdzm7do7
======
hauschi
Local logging data for production environments sounds nice. Will give it a try
if my beta registration gets accepted.

------
sebastiank123
Sebastian here, founder & CEO. Please leave feedback, I am here to discuss!

